# I'm such an asshole



## aparis2

Hello! How would I say "I'm such an asshole." I may say it after saying something mean about somebody else. For example: _Haha. I actually laughed aloud when I read that - Kill him quick he's suffered enough! *sigh* Fabulous.  I'm such an asshole._
I was thinking of using _boludo_, but that's explicitly used in Argentina, right? I was looking for something more universal. I thought about _pendejo_, but that I thought means more like idiot/stupid. I was thinking maybe _gilipollas_ or _capullo_ captured it better, but again I think those are mainly used in Spain. By asshole, I don't mean I'm stupid, it's more like I'm a jerk/prick in that I'm saying something disparaging about someone else. I don't know how to capture this meaning in Spanish. And by the way, I don't want a "soft" term; I'd rather it be more harsh the way asshole is in English. Can anyone help me? Thank you in advance!


----------



## chamyto

_Imbécil_ could  match


----------



## Sammo

"Imbécil" es demasiado indulgente para ser traducción de "asshole".  "Asshole" es una maldición en ingles.

Mi traducción:

"Qué pendejo soy".


----------



## Perrito

Quizá algo neutro sería: tonto, estúpido, mamarracho  (aunque no sean tan fuertes) o quizá: culo.  

Goyo


----------



## bailarín

¿Qué tal?: "soy culero" o "que culero soy"


----------



## chamyto

Culero no existe o por lo menos no se usa en España .


----------



## Perrito

Hello,

I don't think that culero works in all countries.  I have never heard it in Spain!!  

Saludos,
Goyo


----------



## Moritzchen

Sammo said:


> ...
> 
> Mi traducción:
> 
> "Qué pendejo soy".


 
I agree, "pendejo".
Culero would be more like son of a bitch or bastard.


----------



## Spacejoe

Well, first, my apologies to everyone for the language I'm about to use.

All countries have different expressions for those cases (here in Panama, we'd say "no valgo ni mierda" which would mean something along the lines of "I'm a worthless piece of ****).

But for an international one, I'd recommend "si soy hijo de puta!", which goes along the lines of "man, I'm such  bastard!"

Hope that helps.


----------



## CheekyMonkey1

que tal "soy gilipollas"??


----------



## haizea

estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Cheeky


----------



## inib

In Peninsular Spanish, I really think "capullo" fits the tone and the intention best, but I don't know about its use in Latin America.


----------



## aparis2

Yes, I agree inib. I thought capullo fit the tone better, but I don't think it's used at all in Latin America - and I'm not sure if there's any equivalent.


----------



## StormingWynn

Soy un malbado? That'd be my guess and I think it's universal throughout all Spanish speaking countries and recognizable.


----------



## FLFH

Creo que el término "asshold", por ser una palabra "gruesa" no tiene una traducción formal y se ha ido traduciendo informalmente en cada país de acuerdo al vocabulario local.
Las palabras "gilipollas" y "capullo" sólo se usan en España.
En Venezuela y Colombia probablemente dirían "Soy un huevón"
En Argentina "Soy un boludo"
En Cuba "Soy un comemierda" y podríamos seguir largo y tendido...

Aunque creo que "Soy un pendejo" o "Soy un imbécil" sería comprendida en todo el universo hispanoparlante.


----------



## Spacejoe

Pero tanto "pendejo" como "imbécil" suenan muy suaves para el caso descrito por aparis2.

¿Cómo se describiría a alguien que se ríe de chistes de humor negro, del tipo de chistes de bebés muertos o abortos, que lee historias de homicidios en TV y hace comentarios graciosos, o que simplemente se burla de la miseria ajena?


----------



## Sammo

> Pero tanto "pendejo" como "imbécil" suenan muy suaves para el caso descrito por aparis2.



"Imbécil" sí.  "Pendejo" no.


----------



## FLFH

Spacejoe said:


> ¿Cómo se describiría a alguien que se ríe de chistes de humor negro, del tipo de chistes de bebés muertos o abortos, que lee historias de homicidios en TV y hace comentarios graciosos, o que simplemente se burla de la miseria ajena?


jajajajajajaja... Creo que "pusilánime" estaría bien...


----------



## alex_vkcr

Creo que el termino que se busca aquí es Cabrón... o Capullo, encajan a la perfección... yo diría... y en internet o sms escribiría: k capuyo/cabron soy
ooo tambien: k capuyo/cabron stoy exo


----------



## duvija

Soy un sorete.
(y si el hablante es femenino 'soy una soreta'.) Me encanta como eso toma género gramatical...


----------



## a_cancun

bueno aqui en mexico seria Soy un pendejo


----------



## Mate

> Soy un sorete.
> (y si el hablante es femenino 'soy una soreta'.) Me encanta como eso toma género gramatical...


Exacto. Soy un sorete/una soreta.

Lástima que nadie fuera de esta región lo entendería.

Notita: por aquí la palabra "pendejo" equivale a muchacho pequeño o persona infantil. No llega a ser un insulto muy fuerte casi nunca.


----------



## Sammo

> Notita: por aquí la palabra "pendejo" equivale a muchacho pequeño o persona infantil. No llega a ser un insulto muy fuerte casi nunca.


 
Eso es algo que encuentro muy peculiar de Argentina porque lo mismo occure con la palabra "joder".   Tal como "pendejo" aparentemente, "joder" es una maldición en todas partes donde se habla español excepto en Argentina.


----------



## ordira

It would also depends on what "audience" or Spanish variety you want to address.  In México it'd be "Soy un culero / soy un cabrón" ==> I'm a jerk/prick .


----------



## duvija

Sammo said:


> Eso es algo que encuentro muy peculiar de Argentina porque lo mismo occure con la palabra "joder".  Tal como "pendejo" aparentemente, "joder" es una maldición en todas partes donde se habla español excepto en Argentina.


 

Igual en Uruguay que en Argentina (dialecto platense, que le dicen. O rioplatense, si prefieren).


----------



## Fidencio

alex_vkcr said:


> Creo que el termino que se busca aquí es Cabrón... o Capullo, encajan a la perfección... yo diría... y en internet o sms escribiría: k capuyo/cabron soy
> ooo tambien: k capuyo/cabron stoy exo



"Cabrón" se entendería también por acá.  

O, el clásico mexicano, para el cuaderno de expresiones: 

"Soy un hijo de la chingada" y todas sus variaciones. 

Saludos.,


----------



## alex_vkcr

acerca de este tema, me ha entrado una duda.... ¿como se diría? they are such an assholes or they are such assholes???


----------



## duvija

They are such assholes!

(assholes es plural, de modo que 'an' no puede ir ahí)


----------



## jimmyjohn

De acuerdo con las otras respuestas. 

"Que pendejo soy"

"Que forro soy"


----------



## yeahjuanjo

Hola, coincido con FLFH. El tema es que hay muchas variables, en ingles mismo, depende del contexto y de la intencion. En este caso, ademas, aparis2 manifiesta que prefiere una opcion dura a una suave en la eleccion de la traduccion. Cada pais tiene su propio y particular abanico de posibilidades, sobre todo en el terreno de los insultos, no?.
En Argentina diriamos : soy un hijo de puta...o, soy tan hijo de puta...
o, respondiendo a Spacejoe aqui podriamos decir : ...soy un enfermo...o, soy un enfermo de mierda...o, soy tan enfermo...o, soy un enfermo hijo de puta...y asi...La creatividad, sobre todo en los insultos y puteadas, no tiene limites!.


----------



## Pipesm

"Soy todo un bastardo" podría ser una opción, es insultante y es mucho más reconocida internacionalmente que otras expresiones mencionadas.


----------



## aparis2

duvija said:


> Soy un sorete.
> (y si el hablante es femenino 'soy una soreta'.) Me encanta como eso toma género gramatical...





FLFH said:


> jajajajajajaja... Creo que "pusilánime" estaría bien...



I thank you all for your help and contributions! Two questions though: Firstly, what does sorete mean? And secondly, I thought pusilánime meant pusillanimous (timid, fainthearted, or possibly cowardly). I don't see how that would describe a person who laughs at dark humor.

¡Les agradezco a ustedes por su ayuda y sus contribuciones! Pero tengo dos preguntas: En primer lugar, ¿qué significa sorete? Y en segundo lugar, pensé que pusilánime significa "pusillanimous" (tímido, medroso, o quizás cobarde). No veo cómo ésa palabra se define una persona que se ríe de humor negro. Y también yo quisiera disculparme por el mal español mío. {¡Siempre se agradecen correcciones!}


----------



## Moritzchen

_Sorete_ translates as turd, except that it's more vulgar.


----------



## Keraunos

¿Qué tal "soy un malnacido"? Creo que es bastante universal y que en ningún caso tiene una carga suave. Aunque eso sí, es un poco menos barriobajero que 'asshole'.


----------



## SydLexia

"(Que/Vaya) Cabrón que soy"

syd


----------



## FLFH

Wow!! Este hilo tiene ya casi un año. No sé si vale la pena seguir tratando el punto, pero sin duda, la traducción debe hacerse considerando a quién va dirigida. La palabra "sorete" se entendería en Argentina perfectamente... (aquí no la usamos, nunca)


----------

